# Trees to Plant in Sandy Wet Soil



## ikesnipecity (Jun 28, 2016)

My family is currently contemplating two trees to plant at our second home in Antrim County. These trees would be within 30 yards of the lake, about 3 feet above the water table, and planted in a wet sandy soil. Trees would be in open sunlight for about half of the day. Most of the trees on the property on scraggly cedar, balsam, and some popel. Looking for some insight on what you guys might think would be good options. Current ideas are sugar maple and white pine, as there are some healthy ones on nearby properties.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Willows like to drink water


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Dawn Redwood The Dawn Redwood Makes a Big, Beautiful Landscape Statement

Beautiful trees that the “needles” fall off every year, so don’t think it’s dead a MF me then chop it down. Grows really fast.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Redbud would do fine.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Tamarack (larch) would also be a good choice. Black spruce would also work.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

I would not even consider a conifer because of blocking the view of the lake. Other is destroying grass because of acidic soil from needles and creating missiles while mowing from cones. That's just me. I would prefer the shade from a maple tree and there fast growth rate but longevity. Either sugar or add a little color with red maple it should standout along the shoreline. The downside of leaves in the fall still would not deter me, besides depending on the location most may end up in the lake do to wind direction. JMHO


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Red Maple might be better adapted to your site description overall. A solid, attractive tree. Sugar Maple can be a little more finicky about just how wet it’s feet get, and for how long. Though it might be just fine there too. 

A lot of other things would factor in here, like where are the buildings, how much total space on the property, etc., etc.


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

River birch like water


----------



## shell waster (Nov 5, 2004)

Swamp white oak


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Northern Hardy Bald Cypress, cool looking trees. I bought mine from Coldstream and have a lot of them. Soft Green short needles that come out in May. Turn reddish in late fall holding holding for a couple months















then some good looking light gray branches. You may have to deal with Knees depending on your ground.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

I'd throw in some fruit or mast producing trees and or shrubs that you can eat. My memory is not what it used to be, so I'd have to research species, but I'm guessing hazelnut, nannyberry, serviceberry, sand cherry, sand plum to name a few.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I was thinking about Nannyberry too (_Viburnum lentago_) which sets a nice flower in the spring and produces a nice edible fruit beloved by birds. More of a “small tree” than a shrub as it goes to 15-20’ high eventually. Though it is not a clean graceful stem to see in winter. If that type of visual appearance is important, another small tree type choice would be Musclewood / Blue Beech (_Carpinus caroliniana_) which has very nice fall color and offers near zero cleanup requirements. Both of those are natural in riparian soils. 

As for shrubs, I always Rx two simple edible examples, Hazelnut and Highbush Blueberry. Everyone loves that second one in particular.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My white oak like to grow in the water.


----------



## 50 Years In Deer Camp (Dec 2, 2021)

I would recommend researching what grew in the area historically and plant something native.
I agree with Swamp White Oak.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I’d vote for swamp white oak also, they’re slow growing, but eventually will be great shade tres and live there for generations. They won’t produce any mast for 25 years, or more, but that’s not why you’re planting them.

Red maples are nice shade trees and grow fairly quickly, but make sure it’s not too wet for them. Three feet above the water table should be fine.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I would take pin oak over swamp white. Incredibly beautiful tree.


----------

